# We're getting a new puppy!!! (name advice??)



## zombiesrkewl (Nov 28, 2013)

So my SO and I have been looking at new puppies for awhile because our mini schnauzer Ruby is getting up in the years, and we don't want our Springer Spaniel, Max, to get lonely.

I'm a vet tech, and today a 9-year-old boxer came in for an emergency c-section. She ended up having 7 puppies (one was stillborn), all brindle with various white markings. I was talking to her owner after the surgery, and I happened to mention that we were looking for a new puppy. The owner told me she'd be happy to reserve one of the puppies as a thank you! I chose a little boy with a white diamond on his chest. He won't be able to come home for another two months, but I'm so excited! I've always loved bully breeds. 

I couldn't get a picture of him (obviously) but when we go to see him in about a month I'll be sure to post pictures! In the mean time, any ideas for names? Of course I won't be able to make a definite decision until we get to know him, but it'd be nice to have ideas.


----------



## RexRat (Nov 29, 2013)

Congratulations!
I've never been good with names, so I don't think I'd be of much help!


----------



## ratty_milkshake (Feb 24, 2014)

What about some boxing related names? Literal I know 

- Rocky
- Tyson
- Mike
- Ali
- Frazier
- Lennox
- Sugar
- Oscar
- Henry

I personally like Lennox & Tyson


----------



## ratty_milkshake (Feb 24, 2014)

Some others i found on the interwebs that i like (i'm at work and bored, so yeah...)

- Axel
- Bear
- Cody
- Duke (my dog is called Duke & we also had a Max  )
- Harley
- Hunter
- Jagger
- Kai
- Riley
- Turbo


----------



## zombiesrkewl (Nov 28, 2013)

I like Rocky, Henry, and Hunter. Turbo isn't bad either. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Urithrand (Feb 12, 2008)

Token!


----------

